# Why are there deep ancient reefs in the Gulf?



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

For those who are interested in why our off-shore reefs and other hard bottom structures are where they are, you might be interested in this study I came across.

HIGH RESOLUTION SEA-LEVEL HISTORY FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO SINCE THE LAST GLACIAL MAXIMUM

FishEye


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

This has to be the most technical post in forum history :thumbup:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

FLcowboyFan said:


> This has to be the most technical post in forum history...


LOL! - Yeah, guess I'm a bit of a geek.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Thanks Fish Eye Map. Have you found anything on natural reefs inside the outer continental shelf off the Panhandle? The only paper I could find lumped us in with the eastern gulf from the Keys to Pensacola. I think it is important to know what % of the bottom is natural to have an idea of the impact of artificial reefs. I have a feeling that the bottom off Destin-Pcola is less than 0.1 % hardbottom.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reference for the above is Parker et al. Bulletin of Marine Science 33(4): 935-940.

BTW, are you friends of Whackem?


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

snake 166 said:


> Hey Thanks Fish Eye Map. Have you found anything on natural reefs inside the outer continental shelf off the Panhandle? The only paper I could find lumped us in with the eastern gulf from the Keys to Pensacola.


I have not run across papers on this topic yet. However, I have found many reefs with our side-scan and sonar backscatter system.



snake 166 said:


> I think it is important to know what % of the bottom is natural to have an idea of the impact of artificial reefs. I have a feeling that the bottom off Destin-Pcola is less than 0.1 % hardbottom.


I agree. Understanding natural habitat locations and extent will help scientists support the fishery planning in a number of ways. WhackUm and I plan to send side-scan pics and locations of natural reefs to the NOAA guys in Panama City who are during a hard bottom survey.


----------



## FishEyeMaps (Aug 22, 2012)

snake 166 said:


> ...are you friends of Whackem?


lol - Who in their right mind would admit that? 

He put together the sonar systems and wrote the custom software I use for bottom mapping.

Fisheye


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FishEyeMaps said:


> snake 166 said:
> 
> 
> > ...are you friends of Whackem?
> ...


Come on Fisheye, who's your daddy? :bangin:


----------

